# Abandoning Green Card - then - Reapplying for Green Card!



## teacherc (Jan 24, 2021)

So my wife and I were caught in a weird situation. We stayed in China due to Covid-19 and she is easily going to be out of the US more than a year (we did not apply for the 2 year travel visa, because we thought we would only be gone about 5 months).
-January 2021 - she submitted the i-407 (*How do we know when this has been processed?*)
-Next we plan to reapply for the Green Card...I assume we have to wait for the i-407 to process before I can start the i-130, etc.

Is anyone else in this situation, and how are you going about it?
Thanks a million!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

When do you intend to return to the US?
Why did you not apply for an SB1 Returning Resident application?
If you only applied for I-407 in January you can expect 3 months before they confirm the abandonment.
Covid has not stopped US citizens and their spouses from returning to the US (not even from China)


----------

